# Another Wildest Art Journal!



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought i'd start an Art Journal on this forum Some people on here probably already know me lol & my work but for anyone else...
I'll start with one i'm doing right now. It's a commissioned for a lady for christmas. She wants paintings of both her dogs so i'll be starting another soon! A nice little break from _always _doing horses


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, I'm so glad you've started a journal here! I'm in love with your work and this dog is no exception. Gorgeous!


----------



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

lol thanks I figured id start one since it is an _art_ forum lol


----------



## olivia688 (Nov 28, 2010)

These are really good art work. very realistic paintings. Im a fan.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

olivia688 said:


> These are really good art work. very realistic paintings. Im a fan.


 I thought they were photos.


----------

